# Cute overload



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

I suppose because I should really be doing uni work, I instead killed some time by putting together a compilation of Liesel's best puppy moments, from when she was younger.
Hope you enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oinby_4ACGs


----------



## purple_falafel (Oct 15, 2012)

adorable!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

That is a sweet and adorable little video, Claire!   I absolutely LOVE the musical accompaniment, too!! Very appropriate for the subject matter. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Makes me want another puppy!! I miss the puppy days.


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

It's funny, it was REALLY hard work, perhaps mostly because I was doing it on my own but just because she really was so CONSTANT! ...but of course now that it's over and she's slightly more independent, (though still not a grown up, by any means!) I really miss her being that size and am already looking back wistfully. Typical!


----------



## NeverGiveUpRAC (Aug 27, 2012)

Soooooo cute!! Oooo!! I loved it! That part when you tell her not to chew on your foot and she is all "buuuut moooooom!!" haha!! Soo cute!!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Yeah I think that's my favourite part, then I have to tell her again and she gets pushed over!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Loved it! So true - the little crocodile - all teeth ;D


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Just wanted to say THANKS AGAIN, Claire, for posting your video of little Liesel. I've watched it over and over again, and shared it with my sister and a couple of friends, too! It never gets old!! There's just something about a Vizsla puppy that is so heartwarming!!


----------



## Claire (May 21, 2012)

Aww I'm so glad you enjoyed it! So true, Vizslas really are the cutest puppies. 
Also I happened to look up the lyrics (in English) to the Schnappi crocodile song last night... they're so funny, and this part in particular sounded pretty appropriate for Liesel...

"I am Schnappi the little crocodile,
I like to snap, it's my favorite game.
I creep onto my mommy,
And show her how I can snap."


----------



## KB87 (Jan 30, 2012)

Claire said:


> "I am Schnappi the little crocodile,
> I like to snap, it's my favorite game.
> I creep onto my mommy,
> And show her how I can snap."


I think that song had to be written about vizslas...natures other crocodile. The cuter kind.


----------

